# Some of my new creations



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Im not around as often as I use to be. 

Here are some of my new creations...

Beer Soap
Scented with Bay Rum, Dark Musk, Frank & Myrrh, and Ginger Lime
sprinkled with Red Roobios Tea on top






Carrot, Oatmeal, Milk & Honey





Vanilla with Soap Shreds on top





Lavender EO & Spearmint EO





Logs..


----------



## mare61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Those look wonderful. Do people ask you if your soaps were fudge. My soaps look a lot like yours and I get that comment all the time. I'm thinking of making a sign that says: "no, it's not fudge, it's soap!" 

What are the little balls on top of your vanilla soap????


----------



## Martin (Jun 14, 2008)

I love your soaps. Love your molds too. 

Sonja


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

mare61 said:
			
		

> Those look wonderful. Do people ask you if your soaps were fudge. My soaps look a lot like yours and I get that comment all the time. I'm thinking of making a sign that says: "no, it's not fudge, it's soap!"
> 
> What are the little balls on top of your vanilla soap????[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## IanT (Jun 14, 2008)

those look ssosoososososos aweseome!


----------



## fladais (Jun 15, 2008)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Carrot, Oatmeal, Milk & Honey



i LOVE that!!


----------



## coral (Jun 15, 2008)

They all look wonderful thanks for sharing.


----------



## IanT (Jun 15, 2008)

Wheres my spoon!!!! Id heat it up and eat it!! mmmmm....I was one of those kids that when i had chicken pocks I wanted to eat the oatmeal bath because it smelled soooooooo good!!!!


----------



## Lane (Jun 15, 2008)

The look great!! And YUMMY!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

They all look delicious!


----------



## Lucy (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful soaps. You should show us more often.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

now that i got the camera working ok, I will try to. Thanks


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 16, 2008)

Those all look great!!  You HAVE been a busy soap lady!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

I have market to go to...trying to catch up on things


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 20, 2008)

Yea, yummmmmy!


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW!!!! How did you do that?

Emily
Simply Divine Goats Milk Soap!
Blanchard,OK


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

do what?


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jun 20, 2008)

Put all the herbs ect... on top of it?


----------



## digit (Jun 24, 2008)

You are one busy and very talented girl!!  Can I hang out at your house and watch?   

Digit


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 26, 2008)

Love those!!  Fabulous!!   

What size mold do you use?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Simply Divine Soap said:
			
		

> Put all the herbs ect... on top of it?



Depends on my mood.. 

This particular one.. I brung to a heavy trace. 
Let is sit for about 20mins.. took a popcicle stick and did 8''s in a pattern.. and lightly placed tea herbs down the middle..


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 26, 2008)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> Vanilla with Soap Shreds on top



This one is way cool.... I like how there is a dark ring all around the edges of the slice of soap, and a lighter color on the inside.... did you do that on purpose, or did the soap decide on its own to do that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

And, is it edible?

Why does so much of our soap look edible? Even my own soaps some of them look edible!

I'm almost tempted to make a sign: "Soap: Do not eat!!!"


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

SoapyGal said:
			
		

> smellitlikeitis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it was done on purpose. I took soap out. because it was vanilla it turns natually brown.. so I took out some soap and thru it in the middle..


----------



## Godiva (Jul 1, 2008)

Beautiful!!!  Yummie!!


----------



## anhoki (Jul 1, 2008)

These are great.  Love the color...


----------



## pink-north (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Shannon,

I've missed seeing you around. Glad to know you're still coming up with fantastic new ideas. My favourite is the vanilla. I like the dark outside. Please post more pics when you can. Like seeing all the new projects.


----------

